# Entrance Location?



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Barry

I tried it both ways last year. The one on the end didn't make it through the winter. Not sure if the entrance had anything to do with it. But I think having it on the side at one end does have some advantages. Primarily it avoids the wind whipping down the full length of the hive. 

And having it at the end on the side, as opposed to being in the middle, let's you use a follower board or feeder to reduce the size of the hive initially while they are getting organized.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Mine is just the gap before the first bar. No holes to cut. And it's up high enough the skunks have left it alone.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. Michael, I especially like what you said about using the gap before the first bar...low-tech simplicity is the best! 
I was about to commence the construction of a TBH with 12" boards(following Michaels webpoage example) when a cabinetmaker friend admonished me, saying that I should edge-glue two 6" boards instead...to minimize cupping. Has anyone encountered any "cupping" issues when using 12" lumber for TBH?
Thanks
Barry
Indianapolis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Certainly any long wide board without support can warp. But no, I haven't had that problem with my KTBH. You could cut the edge to fit the angle and glue and nail. I was just trying to keep it as simple as possible. The only problem I encountered was I had to go back and screw the ends on because I would (and probably shouldn't) pry against the ends sometimes to move the bars and the end started coming off when it was just nailed.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Barry
I understand why your woodworking friend was concerned about cupping. It can happen. Some I edge joined and some I didn't, just depended on how big you want to make it. Not even that important to glue them edge to edge. You can always put a cleat vertically to hold them together. I just used drywall screws and screwed them to the end piece, adding additional side boards as needed to reach the desired height.
It is not cabinet work, however, it is just a hive. You can't even see or notice the joint between the wood if y ou look at my pictures. And the bees will fill up any cracks with propolis.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/dn4911/detail?.dir=3180&.dnm=f2c7.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Thanks David. Attaching the side pieces to the end pieces without edge glueing sounds like another workable excercise in simplicity. One could edge glue while constructing this way by applying hand pressure while driving the screws. Edge glueing while assembling would do away with the need for clamps. I have an incredible knack for making very simple things into overly complicated nightmares, so I'm trying to put a goodly amount of forethought into this project before starting. I hate looking back on a project and saying "D'oh!" Hmm...maybe I should "not" be thinking about these things so much!
Thanks
Barry
Indianapolis


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Thinking of cleaning the inside of the tbh, has anyone thought of making a sliding bottom, or is a screened bottom the best approach? 
How often have you found the combs attached to the bottom board?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Thinking of cleaning the inside of the tbh, has anyone thought of making a sliding bottom, or is a screened bottom the best approach? 

My KTBH is solid and I wanted it simple. The TTBH I have is a standard langroth medium but three boxes long with a SBB. It doesn't slide out.

>How often have you found the combs attached to the bottom board? 

Never.


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Michael,
Did you notice better ventilation with your entrance design. Would it make a difference if the front of the hive were raised mabey 1/4 bubble and some kind of a screened drain at the back were fashioned. Going with the heat rising and giving it a place to escape now enterance serves two functions. OR am I really over complicating something simple. All my hives will be in full sun.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My Langstroth style one (the TTBH) is in full sun and has done fine. The KTBH is in shade all day and had also done fine.

I don't know if the top entrance is better ventilation or not. The KTBH had the top entrance from the start. The TTBH was doing ok with a bottom entrance. It also did ok with the top entrance. But it also has a SBB. I put the top entrance on when I got tired of the skunks.

I leveled mine. I did not try to make a slope in any direction.


----------

